# Atrax Fountain Pen



## TonyL (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Folks:

I just made my first FP. It turned-out very nice. I used blue and yellow Kyronite blank on a GM Atrax. Anyway, Is there something I should know about the Atrax/Dayacom stock nibs? I know how to use an FP, and have bought several ready-mades, but I don't recall having to apply so much pressure to get the ink to come-out when writing. I also know that using too much "unnatural" pressure will widen the nib and make it unusable to someone who writes with less pressure. I did prime the feeder and twist the piston until two drops are released. Any advice. I have some decent spare nibs if that is what I need to do, but the stock nib should work with much less pressure (I think).

Thanks!


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 31, 2016)

You ought to be able to write with little more than the weight of the pen on paper, Tony. Bring it Saturday,  and we can try one of my nibs that flows well.
Bob


----------



## TonyL (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks. Yes, I agree and that has been my experience.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 31, 2016)

Warren...did you mean 0.5, #5, or 5mm (as you stated). Thank you.


----------



## mecompco (Mar 31, 2016)

I got turned onto the Atrax by Sprung in the last PITH. I think he said the nib was actually a Jowo. I know the one I use daily writes very well, as do the couple others I've made.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 31, 2016)

Thx. I am going to try a Bock. The one have works, but not to mt expectations and experience.


----------

